# Βογκητό ή βογγητό;



## crystal (Jun 24, 2008)

Εγώ με -γκ- το έγραφα, αλλά απόψε πήγα να το γράψω και δίστασα, οπότε άνοιξα λεξικό (το αιώνιό μου πρόβλημα: όταν γράφω στον υπολογιστή, δεν «πάει το χέρι» σ' αυτό που έχω μάθει για σωστό με την ευκολία που πάει στα χειρόγραφα). Ο μεν Μπαμπινιώτης είναι κατηγορηματικός ότι η γραφή με -γκ- είναι εσφαλμένη, το δε λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη δεν λημματογραφεί καν το _βογγητό/ βογγώ_, αλλά σημειώνει στο _βογκώ_ ότι είναι απλοποιημένη ορθογραφία. 
Απόψεις; Μπορώ να συνεχίσω να χρησιμοποιώ ανερυθρίαστα τη γραφή με -γκ-;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2008)

[Εικονίδιο για βαθύ αναστεναγμό]

Εσύ να συνεχίσεις, αν αυτό έχεις μάθει και συνηθίσει. Έτσι το θέλει η σχολική γραμματική. Εγώ να δω πώς θα τα συνηθίσω που έχω μείνει ακόμα στα _βο*γγ*ητά_. Είναι από τις περιπτώσεις (κάτι σαν τις καταλήξεις «ία» ή «εία»;) που μου έρχεται να τα βροντήξω κάτω και, εδώ, να αρχίσω να γράφω βοgητό.


----------



## crystal (Jun 25, 2008)

:)
Όμορφα. Ευχαριστώ!

(Πώς την παλεύετε εκεί κάτω με τη ζέστη; Εδώ πέρα έχει 32 βαθμούς και τόση υγρασία, που τους νιώθεις για 42! Χθες ήμουν _μέσα_ στη θάλασσα και πάλι ζεσταινόμουν! Δε θέλω να σκέφτομαι τι θα γίνει αν ανέβει κι άλλο το θερμόμετρο...)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2008)

Η σημερινή μου επιμέλεια με έφερε μπροστά σε *γογγυτά* και *γογγυσμούς*, κι εκεί που γόγγυζα θυμήθηκα ετούτο 'δώ το νήμα. Μπορεί το ΛΝΕΓ και το ΛΚΝ να μη συμφωνούν απόλυτα στην ετυμολογία τού _γογγύζω_ (το πρώτο λέει αβέβαιο έτυμο και πιθανολογεί, το άλλο δεν λέει τίποτε), αλλά τουλάχιστον συμφωνούν ότι οι εν λόγω λέξεις είναι ελληνιστικές. Το οποίο σημαίνει ότι (Γλώσσα και ορθογραφία - Γιώργος Παπαναστασίου):
Λέξεις αρχαίες (ή ελληνιστικές) ορθογραφούνται όπως στην αρχαία ελληνική, π.χ. _παίζω_ (<αρχ. _παίζω_), _φυλή_ (<αρχ. _φυλή_), _χώρα_ (<αρχ. _χώρα_). Όταν στα αρχαία ελληνικά εμφανίζονται δύο ή περισσότερες γραφές, προτιμάται η απλούστερη γραφή, π.χ. _φάκελος_ (<αρχ. _φάκελος,_ αλλά και _φάκελλος_). Δεν σημειώνεται η υπογεγραμμένη.

Όπως ήδη ειπώθηκε, το ΛΚΝ αναφέρει ότι το *βογγώ* (το οποίο λημματογραφεί _βογκώ_) είναι μεσαιωνικό, προερχόμενο από το _γογγώ / γογγύζω_. Απλογραφώντας το, όμως, σε _βογκώ_, παραβαίνει την επόμενη αρχή που αναφέρει ο Γ. Παπαναστασίου:
Νεότερες λέξεις που σχηματίστηκαν με αρχαία ελληνικά (ή ελληνιστικά) στοιχεία διατηρούν την ιστορική τους ορθογραφία, π.χ. _παιδάκι (<παιδ(ί)-άκι)_.

Τέλος, το _βογγώ_ υπέστη παρετυμολογική επίδραση από το _βοΐζω_, αλλά αυτή το μόνο στο οποίο επιδρά είναι στην τροπή γ->β, οπότε ο επόμενος κανόνας δεν έχει καμία εφαρμογή σε απλοποίηση του γγ->γκ.
Λέξεις που έχουν δεχθεί παρετυμολογική επίδραση άλλων λέξεων ακολουθούν συνήθως την ορθογραφία των τελευταίων, π.χ. _εφτάζυμος_ <_αυτόζυμος_ παρετυμ. _εφτά·κλεισούρα_ <ύστερο λατ. clausura παρετυμ. _κλεισ- (κλείνω)· πολυθρόνα_ < ιταλ. poltrona παρετυμ. _πολύς_ + _θρόνος._

Συμπερασματικά στο *βογγώ*, το *βόγγο*, το *βόγγημα* και το *βογγητό* πολύ απλά η γραφή με _γκ_ είναι εντελώς αστήριχτη κι επομένως λανθασμένη, και καλά θα κάνει η επόμενη μεταρρύθμιση να το λάβει υπόψη της και να αποκαταστήσει το ημαρτήμενο. :)

Και σαν να μην έφταναν αυτά, σήμερα έπεσα και στον *ταγγό* και το *ταγγίζω*, όπου για άλλη μια φορά αδικαιολόγητα για ελληνιστικές λέξεις το ΛΚΝ απλογραφεί σε _ταγκός_ και _ταγκίζω_. Είναι καθαρά παράλογη μανία καταδίωξης του ΓΓ. Αλλά στο _βογκώ_ με ΓΚ, που διατηρεί στην οικογένειά του το _γογγύζω_ με ΓΓ, μιλάμε για βαριά περίπτωση σχιζοφρένειας. Κύριοι που μας επιβάλλετε τους γραμματικούς κανόνες, σοβαρευτείτε επιτέλους κι αναλάβετε τις ευθύνες σας!

Κλείνοντας να επισημάνω ότι ποτέ μου δεν κατάλαβα γιατί το ΓΚ αποτελεί απλοποιημένη γραφή του ΓΓ. Για μένα είναι το ίδιο σα να λέμε ότι το ΕΙ είναι απλοποιημένη γραφή του ΟΙ! (Τελικά δίκιο έχει ο nickel, ένα λατινικό αλφάβητο θα μας σώσει...)


----------

